# Help linking terrova and 2 humminbirds



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone have experience linking these up? I have a terrova with ipilot link, 898 c si combo and a 859 ci hd combo. I've called humminbird numerous times and can't even speak with anyone. I've been on hold twice for over a 1/2 hr each time!!! So frustrated. I'm trying to find out what Ethernet connection I need to link them all. What Ethernet cable from the 859 and how to link my 859 to the terrova transducer. I appreciate any input!!! If ya wanna talk pm me and we can exchange numbers. I hate typing on a iPhone lol
Thanks Sean


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

See if this helps


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You will need an ethernet hub and an adaptor for the 859. Since the XXX9 series all have their ethernet connection built in. The XXX8 series the ethernet connection was seperate from the other connections. Note the differences comparing your two units.

http://www.humminbird.com/Products/AS-ETH-5PXG/ this is the hub

http://www.humminbird.com/Products/AS-EC-QDE/ this is the adaptor

Use the lead ( ethernet cable ) from the I-Pilot motor connect to hub. Mount your hub close to your 898. The 859 will need an extra ethernet cable to go between adaptor and the hub. Length of cable pending on how far between unit and hub.

Any question call me at 330-547-3832. Read your units manual on how to set up network. Humminbird should hire me as the Northeast Ohio consultant but since I am retired. They probably couldn't afford me.


----------

